# Rechnerstrategie für SPS/Robotik Abteilung



## cbrigger (5 Oktober 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

unsere Firma will unserer Abteilung (6 Leute) neue Laptops kaufen und aufsetzten.

Unsere Abteilung ist für jegliche Maschinensoftware in der Firma zuständig, was dazu führt das wir ziemlich viele Programme installieren müssen (rund 20-30). 

In der Vergangenheit haben wir einfach alle SW einzeln auf die Rechner installiert und dann auch einzeln upgedatet fals notwentig, was immer mit ziemlich grossem Aufwand verbunden war.

Da wir auf den neuen Rechnern Win 7 drauf haben, 32bit oder 64bit steht noch nicht fest, brauchen wir zwingend _Windows Virtual PC _für S5, PSCPro usw. 

Nun stellt sich mir die Frage wie wir die ganzen Prg am einfachsten auf diese 6 Rechner bringen und was die beste Strategie ist um alle 6 Rechner auf demselben Stand zu halten? 

Würd es eventuell Sinn machen die SW, welche wenig benutzt wird auf die VMachine zu installieren und diese dann zu kopieren und dann nur die täglich benutzte SW auf Win7 laufen zu lassen?

Wie macht ihr das, was sind eure Erfahrungen, gibt es da was besseres als _Windows Virtual PC ?

p.s. Die ganze Platte zu klonen geht leider nicht, da wir die PC am Firmennetz haben und dies zu Problemen führen kann, nach angaben der IT.
_
Danke für eure Inputs.


----------



## mogel (6 Oktober 2012)

Moin,



cbrigger schrieb:


> Wie macht ihr das, was sind eure Erfahrungen, gibt es da was besseres als Windows Virtual PC ?


Meine Erfahrung ist das mir Virtual PC den kompletten Rechner zerschoßen hatte, seit dem nehme ich nur VMWare bzw. VirtualBox.



> Die ganze Platte zu klonen geht leider nicht, da wir die PC am Firmennetz haben und dies zu Problemen führen kann, nach angaben der IT.


Was anderes werdet Ihr bei derm VM Geschichte wahrscheinlich auch nicht machen, also die VM kopieren/klonen. Das entspricht unterm Strich exakt dem kopieren/klonen von physikalischen Festplatten. Das Problem ist das beim kopieren/klonen die MAC-Adresse der Netzwerkkarte mit kopiert wird. Die ist somit auf allen kopieren Festplatten identisch - das gibt in der Tat Probleme mit der IT/dem Netzwerk. Eure IT müsste aber wissen das dazu einfach nur die MAC-Adresse angepasst werden muss. Physikalisch ist das vom Treiber der Netzwerkkarte abhängig. In einer VM brauchst Du nur den entsprechenden Button in der Konfiguration klicken, dann erzeugt VMWare bzw. VirtualBox eine neue MAC.

hand, mogel

BTW: keys von WIndows & Co. nicht vergessen zu ändern


----------



## Oberchefe (6 Oktober 2012)

Das Problem beim Klonen ist die SID, die in einer Domäne nicht doppelt vorkommen sollte. Mögliche Abhilfe bei XP: http://www.heisig-it.de/sysprep.htm
Vernünftige Clone-Programmme können das auch nachträglixh noxh fixen, beim Norton Ghost (beim alten, originalen) war immer der Ghost Walker dabei, welcher genau für die Problematik da war, scheint es in den neuen Versionen auch noch zu geben:
http://www.symantec.com/business/support/index?page=content&id=TECH106823


----------



## cbrigger (7 Oktober 2012)

Danke für eure Inputs werd die am Montag gleich an unsere IT weiterleiten.


----------



## mogel (7 Oktober 2012)

Moin,



Oberchefe schrieb:


> Das Problem beim Klonen ist die SID, die in einer Domäne nicht doppelt vorkommen sollte.


An SID und Domain hatte ich gar nicht gedacht. An der Stelle könnte sysprep.exe weiterhelfen (Link zeigt jetzt auf Vista gibt es aber auch für XP & Co.).

hand, mogel


----------



## mg1382 (31 Oktober 2012)

Habt ihr euer Problem gelöst?
Wenn ja wie? Steh gerade vor dem gleichen Problem.


----------



## pvbrowser (9 November 2012)

Ich würde auch VMware den Vorzug geben.
"Alte" Windows VM's mit "Altsoftware" müssen ja auch nicht unbedingt raus auf das reale Ethernet,
wenn es reicht über Seriell und USB kommunizieren zu können.


----------

